# Ridge,Md



## lil mike (Jun 7, 2006)

I went out with a couple of friends and we caught alot of croakers. Most of them were 14-21" it was a nice trip, i have not been in the water since late may. Does anyone know if the trout have show up at IRI or OC?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Wow, croaker to 21". That's some nice fish. Were you on a charter or private boat? If they're at Ridge seems some show up at the Tank. Haven't heard anything about trout anywhere. Some years they completely bypass us.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Olympus*

My guess is the Olympus....


----------

